
Washington farmers tell Trump: We need more foreign workers - scribu
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/northwest/washington-farmers-tell-trump-we-need-more-foreign-workers/
======
TheAdamAndChe
Globalization, automation, and illegal immigration are the absolute biggest
reasons why the lower and middle classes are suffering in the United States.
Corporations are having no problems finding profits. We need to increase the
demand for labor to give the uneducated a potential for a comfortable life in
this country.

------
Neliquat
Maybe we are about to realize the true cost of food production, after decades
of outsourcing labor to slave states (banana republics, etc). Prices, and pay,
will both rise.

